# Is the damage reversible?



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

I totally forgot to bypass my water softner and have been running lawn sprinklers on soft water. We have not had rain in 30 days except 3/8 inch earlier in the month so I increased watering to daily because of high temps and full sun. So my grass looks stressed and now I'm thinking the soft water is in part responsible. There is little rain in the forecast in the next ten days maybe 1/4 to 1/2 in at most and temps continue in the 90s. I thought if I bypass the water softner maybe that will dilute the sodium that has been added to the soil. Is there anything else I can do????


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

All you need to do is give it extra water. Floridians deal with salty water somewhat often. You should be fine.


----------



## EdenMd (7 mo ago)

Thanks that is a relief. I am thinking of having a spigot added back by my well casing that is tapped into the main line dedicated to run sprinklers That way I don't have to deal with the water softener. The wife complains if I bypass the softener an insists she can't use the water!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

hahaha I think she must be right


----------

